# *******Greene County Non-Drinking - Family Oriented Club *********



## jfrazier2010 (Jun 1, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We currently have a couple of openings remaining for new members on a tract of land located at the Greene County/Oglethorpe county line. Approximately 500 total acres - hardwood bottoms along creek which runs length and width of property and planted pines (10+ yrs old). We are a family friendly club and *alcohol is NOT allowed*. Electricity and camp area included. Dues are $600.00 for the year. Also logging roads run the length of the property easy access with 4 wheel drive or ATV. 

Typically membership is limited to 12 - 15 members. We harvest according to current Georgia regulations and not QDM. We have several food plots that we attempt to maintain annually.


Please email frazier.j2010@gmail.com, call, post reply or send private message for additional information or to view the property.

Jerry
770-318-4968


----------



## tommy jacobs (Jul 30, 2010)

How many total members are you going to have this year???


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Dec 22, 2010)

*2011 Season*

It is still somewhat early, but it looks as though we may have a couple of openings for next year although I can't be certain until after deer season closes. We will limit the number of members to no more than 15.

If interested in looking at the property, please call, email or send PM.

frazier.j2010@gmail.com

Jerry
770-318-4968 

Jonathan
770-480-7344


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Saturday - March 5th*

We will be down Saturday the 5th  and will be available to show the property to anyone who may be interested. We only have 2 -3 spots available and expect those to fill relatively soon.

Email or PM if interested or for more information.

frazier.j2010@gmail.com


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Mar 30, 2011)

*3 Openings*

We just had a member drop out for this upcoming season, so we have 3 open spots. Dues are $600 and must be paid by May 1st. 

If interested in looking at the property please email, call or send a PM. We are available most weekends in the afternoon (provided that we have one where it doesn't rain). 

Our lease is located at the Greene County/Oglethorpe county line. Approximately 500 total acres - hardwood creek bottoms which run the length and width of the property and planted pines (11+ yrs old). We are a family friendly club and alcohol is NOT allowed. Electricity and camp area included. Also logging roads run the length of the property easy access with 4 wheel drive or ATV. 

Typically membership is limited to 12 - 15 members. We harvest according to current Georgia regulations and not QDM. 

Frazier.j2010@gmail.com

Jerry - 770-318-4968

Jonathan - 770-480-7344


----------



## mongocrush1278 (Mar 30, 2011)

Is your club located off Penfield Road just south of Geer Road?

Mongo


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Apr 1, 2011)

It begins at the county line off of Hwy 77. Bairdstown road circles the property.

Jonathan


----------



## mongocrush1278 (Apr 1, 2011)

Excellent, your club is just to the north of us.  Our club is on the south portion of Geer road and also borders Hwy. 77.  Hope we all have a good year in our neck of the woods.

Mongo


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Apr 4, 2011)

We are practically neighbors. We had a great year last year and hope to have a better one this year.


----------



## PharmD (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you all have any pictures of deer you have killed in the past one - two years?  Thanks


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Apr 6, 2011)

The one in my avatar was killed two years ago and we had a larger one killed this past season. I'll gather some photos and post or send them via email.


----------



## PharmD (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks any photos would be appreciated, and I'm sure draw in more people.

I assume by your location you are close to Redlands, do you get alot of deer movement from that area?


----------



## PharmD (Apr 8, 2011)

Free Bump, hoping they will add pictures.


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Pictures*

Please forgive the delay in posting pictures, we had a death in the family.

Attached, are a couple of pictures of deer harvested over the past couple of years. I will try to add more later.


----------



## jfrazier2010 (May 10, 2011)

*Showing the Property  Saturday - 2 Open Spots*

We have two remaining spots. We will be down this Saturday the 14th. Please let me know if you are interested in looking at the property.

Thanks,

Jonathan

frazier.j2010@gmail.com


----------



## jfrazier2010 (May 31, 2011)

*Saturday, June 4, 2011*

We will be available to show the property this Saturday. We are in need of one additional member for this season. Possible discount available on 1st year membership.

Email or call for more information or for directions.

frazier.j2010@gmail.com

Jerry - 770-318-4968

Jonathan - 770-480-7344


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Need 1 more member*

We still have one opening. Call, email or PM if interested.


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Still Need One*

We still have one spot remaining and we need to fill it soon. Please let us know if interested.


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Saturday - July 16*

We will be available to show the property, weather permitting. Please call, email or send PM if interested.


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Aug 11, 2011)

*One Opening Left*

We have one opening left for this upcoming year. P

lease email frazier.j2010@gmail.com, call, post reply or send private message for additional information or to view the property.

Jerry
770-318-4968 

Jonathan
770-480-7344


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Saturday, August 20*

We will be available tomorrow to show the property if interested. We need one more person for the upcoming season.

Please email frazier.j2010@gmail.com, call, post reply or send private message for additional information or for directions.

Jerry
770-318-4968 

Jonathan
770-480-7344


----------

